
Elon Musk's managerial approach - driftsumi-e
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/19/tesla-ceo-elon-musk-extreme-micro-manager.html
======
PunchTornado
> Investors are wary of his recreational drug use.

Not some smart investors if that's their issue...

~~~
driftsumi-e
It's a shame he chose to let his guard down in a rare freeform interview
that's the best insight (I'm aware of) at the man behind the name and this
supposed irresponsible behavior is one of the main takeaways.

